# My father needs a sawmill



## abbott295 (Feb 13, 2014)

Let's see if I can do this, from post 22 in the "Mulberry" thread:

"I can't provide any pictures, but my father has a grandfather-style clock that his uncle made for him out of mulberry over 30 years ago. My great-uncle has been dead about that long. The wood is a golden yellow, as they say, rather like hedge. I have no idea what may have been used as a finish on it. It may have yellowed over the years.

My great-uncle had a circle saw mill and built a series of those clocks out of various types of wood grown on his farm and locally. All of the 2 x 12 floor joists in my parents' house were cut there from one cottonwood tree. As I remember, my dad had to split the log with a chainsaw (McCulloch, and heavy) to get it to fit through the mill.The sawmill was a sideline to farming, mostly wintertime, I think.

The mill got sold at his estate auction; I have no idea where it went, except that it went some distance. Now my dad is to where he either wants to buy a sawmill, probably a band mill, or get someone to come in with one. He is taking out some trees that we planted ~40+/- years ago. Black walnut and some pines. I'm going to start a new thread."

This is a shelterbelt that may have been a fence row once upon a time, but was widened and planted with the above-mentioned trees. There could be somewhere between 40 and two hundred trees, maybe, to come out. I really don't know. The forester recommended giving them another 20 years, but after a dry year, he has decided to remove them to let a center-pivot run freely through there. I haven't seen the trees for a few years, or that end of the farm either. It's just not the same as when I grew up there, These trees are about all that is left of the way it used to be. 

My dad has always wanted a sawmill. He turns 88 this month. He says his mother always told him there were two things he should stay away from: carneys (carnival workers) and sawmills. He would not take any advice or suggestions from me; that's one thing I have learned over the years. My son and I, when we went up to visit last year for their 65th wedding anniversary, took an Alaskan and sawmill and offered to demonstrate chainsawmilling, and to invite my uncle and some other people who might be interested to see it. He wasn't real interested in the demo and didn't invite anyone over. We did it, but didn't really expect it would be something he should start doing, just thought some folks would be interested in watching it. 

I know he doesn't need to buy a sawmill and start milling at his age; I'm not sure he would accept that idea. When I told my son that Grandpa was thinking about getting a sawmill, he said, "I could go up and help." Grandpa is in northwestern Illinois, we are in northwestern Georgia. Enough already. Post this thing.


----------



## Leroy in Kansas (Feb 14, 2014)

so why don't you and your son buy a mill and go make grandpa happy!!!


----------



## Franny K (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't understand where you want this to go. I would think ideally you would like to locate someone with a portable band mill in the northern Illinois area to bring it buy and leave it for a while. The 40 to 200 trees and center pivot needing room is that your 88 year old father's wishes. A band mill especially one with a stationary operator station seems pretty safe compared to a circle mill that can send embedded metal out as projectiles.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh, well, I don't know that I expect this to go anywhere. My dad will do whatever he decides to do. I am not about to buy a sawmill like Leroy in Kansas suggests, (but if Leroy wants to buy me one...) Just that there is a situation here that you all might like to watch develop. There are four of us that will be inheriting someday. None of us lives any closer than 500 miles. It just isn't the place we grew up on. Everything has changed. I wonder if we have any sentimental attachment to the farm as the farm is now. Someday we may inherit a used bandsawmill, too. Or maybe we won't. 

I sometimes think my parents have decided that since "you can't take it with you," they just aren't going to go anywhere. And this is why buying a sawmill "and go make grandpa happy!!!" would not work either. My dad wants to be in control. And he will be.

I just thought it was amusing that my thought was I would like to have a couple of those black walnut logs and my son's thought was to go help saw them.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 16, 2014)

I can tell the difference between milling at age 45 and 55. Can't imagine being productive milling at age 88. Really suggest that he bring in somebody to do the milling. Maybe someone to drop all those trees too. Where in Illinois is he?


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the brothers who are renting/farming the land (and have been wanting the trees out of there for years) are already cutting the trees. I'm guessing my dad will probably buy a mill, try a few, maybe twenty, logs, and then get someone to come in with a mill to finish if there really are that many. It will be just as much work to stack and sticker the lumber as to cut it. And that depends on him figuring out where to store it. Many of the old farm buildings are gone; what's left is full of what they have accumulated over 60+ years living in one place.

And someday (15 - 20 years?) we will inherit the farm, the mill, the lumber and everything else. 

He is in northwestern Illinois. If I get too specific, there just might be someone who could recognize us.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 17, 2014)

Abbott, I wish I could offer you advice, but what I can offer is empathy. My father is the same age, and also has big ideas, not realizing that his physical & mental condition make them impossible. Fortunately, I live nearby, and we can work together on the sawmill and cutting firewood. The challenge is to keep him safe and feeling that he is contributing to the effort. At 60, I'm not as young as I used to be, either, and when I get to his age will probably be even more stubborn and unreasonable (family trait). Fortunately, walnut is a very durable wood, and the logs will still have good lumber in them ten years from now. Anyone with aging parents has a lot of tough decisions to make. I wish you luck, and hope that everything works our well.


----------



## nk14zp (Feb 17, 2014)

I say get a mill and let him enjoy it while he can. If he does need help milling then help him.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, FWIW, I intend to pick up a band saw mill as I have access to a lot of wood that's so pretty it would be a crime to turn it into firewood. I'm thinking cabinets and end tables.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 17, 2014)

Locust Cutter, what mill are you thinking about? If you want to check out a Norwood mill, you're welcome to come over and try out mine. Bring your own logs, or you can help me mill whatever is on the deck.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 17, 2014)

Dave Boyt said:


> Locust Cutter, what mill are you thinking about? If you want to check out a Norwood mill, you're welcome to come over and try out mine. Bring your own logs, or you can help me mill whatever is on the deck.


I may have to take you up on that, as I definiitely like the idea of a mill, but have zero experience with one to even know what to be looking for spec wise...


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 17, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I may have to take you up on that, as I definiitely like the idea of a mill, but have zero experience with one to even know what to be looking for spec wise...


I don't know how close you are to them but Timberkings fab shop is located in Kansas City, MO. You can see their mills in action and see how they are built. I have a 1400 and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 17, 2014)

About 3 hours S/SW. I may have to stop in the next time we go up the the KC zoo.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 18, 2014)

Crestline, I've never seen forks on a log arch like the one in your profile picture. Great idea for moving boards & slabs!


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a 9000 lb winch that lifts those forks. I use them to move all my logs to my mill also. We cut and stack firewood on pallets and move it to the OWB when needed.


----------



## nk14zp (Feb 18, 2014)

To me it sounds like the OP is more worried about his inheritance than his fathers wishes.
Crestline nice arch. You need to post more pics of it.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 18, 2014)

No, just stating facts. My father will do what he decides to do. He doesn't much take advice or suggestions from me. I wasn't asking for advice, because it would not be put to any use. I'm in no position to and my dad wouldn't take it from me.



nk14zp said:


> To me it sounds like the OP is more worried about his inheritance than his fathers wishes.



I'm not sure how you got that impression, nk14zp. I mention that we will be inheriting whatever there might be, sawmill, logs. lumber or trees. I think I talked more about not feeling there is a heritage, rather than an inheritance. He will do with it what he wants and live as long as he can. i5 to 20 years is possible. My father is quite capable. 

I'll be talking to him on his birthday later this week. If there is any further development in this area, I'll let you all know about it.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 18, 2014)

buy a sawmill for yourself and "give" it to him.as an owner of an alaskan i can tell you why an 88 year old man was not interested,lol.


----------



## mesupra (Feb 18, 2014)

I ended up purchasing a harbor freight sawmill recently and was rather impressed for what it is. I purchased it using a coupon ontop of the already discounted price, just over $1500 to the door, I think you would be hard pressed to build a similar mill for that price.


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 19, 2014)

nk14zp said:


> To me it sounds like the OP is more worried about his inheritance than his fathers wishes.
> Crestline nice arch. You need to post more pics of it.


I started a new thread with some pics of the arch.


----------



## gumneck (Feb 20, 2014)

abbott295 said:


> No, just stating facts. My father will do what he decides to do. He doesn't much take advice or suggestions from me. I wasn't asking for advice, because it would not be put to any use. I'm in no position to and my dad wouldn't take it from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Knowing that he wouldn't do what I would do.....then I would reverse psych him. I'd send him the DVD to the brand new Norwood Sawmill with all the fixings package and say, "If I was getting a sawmill pops, I wouldn't get this one".....(insert evil laugh here)!

Seriously, Good luck. Since you only get one life on earth as far as evidence suggest, I'd encourage him to go down swinging, kicking, and cussing till he can't no more.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 20, 2014)

You see!! I said someone would recognize him.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 23, 2014)

Okay, I talked to him last night. He says the trees are already down, he has been hauling the logs up to the buildings. The tops and branches will probably be piled and burned. He says the trunks were cut when diameter got down to about 10 inches, so lengths are variable. He says he got one pine that was about 50 feet long, ~30 inch butt diameter. Should be about 40 walnut and 45 to 50 pines. Pines running 24 to 28 inches, walnuts 15 to 18 inches. Hauling them up full length on an old hayrack running gear. Will cut to length when he finds out what a sawmill is capable of. 

We talked about the logistics of cutting and handling that sort of volume of logs/lumber/off-cuts/sawdust. He doesn't have enough hayracks anymore to stack everything on as it comes off a mill. I don't know if there are that many hayracks left in the whole county anymore. Thinking that maybe two days a week for milling and the rest of the week for moving stuff where it needs to be. He also doesn't have a building to stack lumber in that isn't already in use. 

There would be a lot of good firewood in the tops and branches that will just be piled and burned, but like he said, in two months, they will be wanting to plant in there.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 23, 2014)

And a little more information on the mill that my great-uncle used to have.

My dad says he thinks it was a Bellsaw with a 52 inch insert tooth blade and that it could take 18 foot logs, but Uncle Howard didn't like anything over 14 foot. He thinks the power unit was a International W-9 engine, maybe equivalent to a Farmall M. I thought it was equivalent to an H, but he probably knew more about it in the day than I did. And when it was sold at his estate auction, I think it was in the early 1980s, it was supposed to be going to Missouri.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 23, 2014)

And back to lamenting things that are gone and things that are not the same anymore. 

All this to gain 6 to 8 more acres of corn.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe you'll come across some old photos of your great-uncle and the sawmill. While it would be cool to have one of those old mills, I've worked around them enough that if my dad wanted one, I would have to put my foot down. Newer mills in general, and band mills in particular are much safer and easier to use. That's one change for the better.


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes, Dave, a band mill would be much better, but it would be cool to find that someone on here can trace their mill back to someone else's memories, especially after all these years. I wouldn't try to get it back, but it would be cool to know where it is and what shape it is in. Like I said, Grandma used to tell him there were two things to avoid, and sawmills was one of them.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 24, 2014)

Right. Well, it so happens that I'm not only from Missouri, but my brother bought an old Bell sawmill years ago. Don't suppose you'd have any record of the serial #? I do understand the connection. The only thing I have from my grandfather is an old Pioneer chain saw. No way I'd sell it!


----------



## abbott295 (Feb 24, 2014)

I certainly don't have the serial number, although it might be possible someone in the family might could be able to come up with it, but I think there wouldn't be much point pursuing that unless your brother thinks he might have bought it in Northwestern Illinois 30+ years ago. I would think that would be something memorable. (Unless he buys and sells sawmills all the time.)


----------



## abbott295 (Mar 10, 2014)

Latest letter from him says he has fewer than half the logs moved, his space is getting full, and it gets cold on a tractor without a cab. Still hasn't done anything about getting a mill, whether buying one or finding someone to come in with one.


----------



## abbott295 (Apr 25, 2014)

Update. He says he has all the logs moved up to the buildings and the field pretty much cleaned up for farming it. I don't know if they have gotten the stumps out yet to be able to run the pivot through there this year, or they may be able to work on that before irrigation is needed. He says he wants to have a place to store the lumber before starting on milling. No word as to what he is doing about getting a mill. He is looking at adding a lean-to onto a hay barn, but the first estimate , as he puts it, 1/4 the size of the barn for 3 1/2 times what the hay barn cost to put up originally. (probably 20 or so years ago) Lean-to would be about (I'm guessing) 14 or 16 feet wide x 60 feet long. One row of poles and a roof. 

On another subject, he says he is supposed to be getting back by May 1, a tractor that he is having restored. It is a 1954 Farmall Super M that he bought new. If he actually gets it back by then, it will be in time for him to drive it in the annual local heritage days parade in town and then park it on the street with the old equipment display. Depending on weather. We did a lot of farming with that tractor. Even had axle mounted duals on it. I wonder if those were part of the restoration.


----------



## gene1605 (Apr 30, 2014)

abbott295 said:


> No, just stating facts. My father will do what he decides to do. He doesn't much take advice or suggestions from me. I wasn't asking for advice, because it would not be put to any use. I'm in no position to and my dad wouldn't take it from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
By all means get your Dad A sawmill, Never tell an old man that he is to old, even if he is.
At 80 yrs I wasnt a very good driver, but I have A very nice race car that I built sitting in front of my house, My 1951 f5 ford rat rod is almost finished is sitting beside it, and in a few days my little sawmill will be finished and will also look good sitting beside them, being hard headad and stubern can get you off the couch and in the shop.
If your Dad was up here I would help him build a mill.
Gene


----------



## lps8 (Apr 30, 2014)

gene1605 said:


> By all means get your Dad A sawmill, Never tell an old man that he is to old, even if he is.
> At 80 yrs I wasnt a very good driver, but I have A very nice race car that I built sitting in front of my house, My 1951 f5 ford rat rod is almost finished is sitting beside it, and in a few days my little sawmill will be finished and will also look good sitting beside them, being hard headad and stubern can get you off the couch and in the shop.
> If your Dad was up here I would help him build a mill.
> Gene


Are you still racing Gene? Red Farmer is 81 and still races every weekend. I started back racing last weekend at 66. Actually we didn't race much, just shook down the car while everyone else raced. Hope to be ready for them in 2 weeks. Did you ever watch the video of the win in the air that I sent you?

Larry


----------



## gene1605 (May 1, 2014)

lps8 said:


> Are you still racing Gene? Red Farmer is 81 and still races every weekend. I started back racing last weekend at 66. Actually we didn't race much, just shook down the car while everyone else raced. Hope to be ready for them in 2 weeks. Did you ever watch the video of the win in the air that I sent you?
> 
> Larry


 
Hi Lary


lps8 said:


> Are you still racing Gene? Red Farmer is 81 and still races every weekend. I started back racing last weekend at 66. Actually we didn't race much, just shook down the car while everyone else raced. Hope to be ready for them in 2 weeks. Did you ever watch the video of the win in the air that I sent you?
> 
> Larry


 
Yes I watched it several times, showed it to my frends it got several wows and a few laughts, racers are a funny lot.
Larry I had to tow 150 miles one way my car was good but I just couldnt get in to 1 and 3 without getting sideways , then got intrested in building a rat rod, its almost finished then my grandson wanted to learn to build saw mills, the first one is almost finished, now I have the little mill in the shop, and my motorcycle getting it ready for trail rideing this summer it is also almost finished. As you can see my intrest just bounce all over the place.
I will send you some pictures when I send your video back.
Gene


----------



## lps8 (May 1, 2014)

gene1605 said:


> Hi Lary
> 
> 
> Yes I watched it several times, showed it to my frends it got several wows and a few laughts, racers are a funny lot.
> ...



Hello Gene, 
Good to hear from you. Sounds like you are going strong.

I don't want the video back. That is a copy of a tape. It is not very good because I don't have the original, so that is a copy of a copy of a copy. I have a camera that I am going to put in the car. I will post some on utube, in case you might be interested. I have to tow 180 miles. A lot of tracks are closed here.

I have jumped around a lot too. I have almost finished our house. Still have a few things to do. Started 4 years ago. I have a house boat started, a strip canoe, a dingy, modifications started for easier log handling on my saw mill and I help my 88 year old neighbor on his farm some. Then I worked a month on getting my car rebuilt as it was wrecked pretty bad and had set for 7 years.

Larry


----------



## abbott295 (May 12, 2014)

(original poster) Talked to him Sunday. (Mothers' Day phone call) He asked me to see what I can find out on the internet (he doesn't do computers) about what band saw mills cost. I looked at Wood-Mizer's used equipment listings while I was on the phone with him, mostly seem to be LT40s, with different letters after them, ranging from about $11,000 to $25,000, with locations from Northern B.C., to Alabama, to New Hampshire, and points between and beyond. Some prices in Canadian $. I was looking on my local Craigslist when my internet went out. It does that a lot. 

Any other good places to look? I used to know about a website, may have been Timbertrader, years ago. I don't think he is shopping yet, just wanting to know what to expect for prices. 

Thanks to all here.


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 13, 2014)

I'd be more concerned about a band saw that would suit him than getting the best deal on a bigger one. I believe you could get a new Norwood for under $6K. The manual mills are simpler than the hydraulic mills, and he could work with smaller logs. Plus, you know that it will be in good mechanical condition. Getting an old worn out machine will only lead to frustration for everyone. Resale is good if you decide to sell when he can no longer use it.


----------



## fallen house (May 13, 2014)

This is abbott295, original poster. I'm on my son's computer, his log-in.

Thanks for your reply, Dave. I don't know what he wants yet, besides prices. LT40 was about all I was seeing on Wood-Mizers used equipment listings. I will look at Norwood for him too. Manual mills are simpler, but he is 88. Smaller logs? What is a smaller log? from an earlier post: ." He says he got one pine that was about 50 feet long, ~30 inch butt diameter. Should be about 40 walnut and 45 to 50 pines. Pines running 24 to 28 inches, walnuts 15 to 18 inches." He says there are about 150 logs, and I believe they are still full length. Good point about resale value.

He hasn't gotten his Super M back yet from being restored. Last word was it still needed a wiring harness installed for the lights and hydraulic hoses for the three point hitch he is having put on. So it may not be a pure 'correct' restoration? 3 pt hitch was not original to the tractor and it was converted to 12 volts also. He says the duals were not part of the restoration. To put duals on, the inner wheels had been turned inside out; they are being put back to original configuration. But the duals were factory wheels also.


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 14, 2014)

My dad is also 88, and recovering from a broken hip, and stubborn as all git out, so I can sympathize with your situation. Last week, he was digging post holes with his Ford 600. Fortunately, my brother & I live about a mile from him and can keep an eye on things. Best suggestion I can give is to have some one come to help him "get started", and possibly cut on shares so there is no cash going out. Sounds like you're doing the best you can under the circumstances. I'm sure he'll love having the M back.


----------



## abbott295 (Mar 29, 2019)

My father does not need a sawmill anymore. Nothing ever got done; the logs are still sitting. He died peacefully on Monday at 93. He was ready; we were all ready. May he rest in peace.


----------



## milkman (Mar 29, 2019)

This thread just came up, I read it all, not noticing the original date. Thanks for the update, the last post pained my heart, great loss, hang on to the memories.


----------



## BobL (Mar 30, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your dad not needing a sawmill. Hopefully you have some god memories of him and you.

My Tree Faller dad died before I got into CSM - he must be laughing his head off somewhere. He slaved his guts out to send us all to college so we would have white collar jobs. He never knew that for fun his eldest son would collect chainsaws and go milling on weekends.


----------

